# Large ABS Fitting Organizing Solution



## wtrmlnsp (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone come up with a good light weight solution for organizing and moving around larger ABS fittings, like 3" and 4"? Were starting a bigger job right now and I'm trying to come up with a good solution for doing this to try and minimize my trips between the material storage shed and our actual work area. I also really just despise those cardboard boxes for long time use. I want it to be light and easy to move, but still hold quite a bit so that I'm not making countless trips back and forth before I even start. So far I'm come up with the idea of using rubber garbage cans like these and then sorting the fittings by putting them in heavy duty mesh bags like these. It's the best I've been able to come up with that's still cost effective. Any other ideas?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i use garbage cans...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

rex said:


> i use garbage cans...


The ones with wheels.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

You can't use ABS here.

Burlap bags work great for fittings though.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I use these collapsible trash/leaf bags for a lot of stuff like that. There are several different brands out there, but these have a zippered lid and nylon loop handles so you can carry two of them at a time without things falling out the top. They have a large coil spring that holds them open and upright. When their empty and you’re done with them, they squash down into a small flat circle for storage.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W3SY80/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0018X940U&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0DVQAG1Z7TJB8AE2PEDR


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rubbermaid Roughnecks and a sharpie.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

I use separate garbage cans for different fitting sizes. I wil say that it is very tough to keep inventory of what you have in them. I am going to try to complete a checklist of everything I have used at the end of every job. Nothing like having 20 90's and not one of them being a street.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

And BTW, who still uses ABS


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Garbage Cans.

I love them. All in a couple of cans and when I start hunting I usually tip the sucker over.

JW


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Garbage cans are the norm around here.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

When you say "larger job" what is it? It really depends on what type of work. I like all three depending......

A big slab for a hotel I would use all 3. A garbage can works great if you only use it for one style of fitting like 4" wye's , if you start mixing you're digging to find stuff. A rubbermaid bin is good too but doesn't hold many of the large fittings. 

Burlap bags can be nice because if you moving fittings you can grab 4 or sometimes 6 bags at a time with your hand (pvc of course). If its a slab and you're outside in weather than bring a tarp for the burlap bags.

It really depends on the type of job. Some jobs you lay out fittings on the floor and make an apprentice keep it stocked and in rows for easy pickings.

Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> And BTW, who still uses ABS


Every house in Ottawa.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Garbage Cans.
> 
> I love them. All in a couple of cans and when I start hunting I usually tip the sucker over.
> 
> JW


Are you a licensed plumber? You make an awfully big fuss about protecting homeowners from water damage. 

It is my understanding that an Insurance company will not honor a liability claim if the plumbing was completed by somebody who is unlicensed.

I'm not trying to start anything, just curious...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Most homes in Vancouver use ABS

Love the Burlap Bag idea

Just say some left over from the stone guys. Next time I see them I'll ask for them.

Looked like they tossed them away.



JW


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Bags work well for the 3 and 4" parts. Crates for the smaller size.


----------



## muleychaser (Feb 20, 2012)

The boxes they come in from the supplier work great. On bigger jobs I usually have it organized in a on site trailer and use the boxes to pack what i need for the task at hand in, finish that one and move onto the next one. More fittings than what you need just get in the way and is unnecessary clutter a guy has to contend with.


----------

